# Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie



## Blauzahn (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo und "Gesundes Neues"

Ich habe in den freien Tagen zwischen den Jahren mal meine Angelecke etwas aufgeräumt und da fielen mir ein paar ältere Angelbücher in die Hand, in welche ich schon ewig nicht mehr reingeschaut habe. Eigentlich Schade darum.
Sehr interessante Stücke, teilweise noch von meinem Großvater.
Das älteste Stück ist ein "Deutscher Angler-Kalender" aus dem Jahre 1953, gefolgt von "Der vielseitige Angler" von Max Piper aus dem Jahre 1954.
In einem der Kalender (1953) fand ich sogar noch einen Fangeintrag meines Großvaters. So fing er am 5. Mai 1953 eine Regenbogenforelle von 2,5 Pfd.
Hie nun noch ein optischer Eindruck von den Schmuckstücken







Rechts neben dem "Vielseitigen Angler", ein Buch welches ich in meiner Jugend regelrecht verschlungen habe.
"Im Zauber des Fischwassers" von Wolfgang Zeiske aus dem Jahre 1955. Ein Buch in welchem die unterschiedlichsten Angelerlebnisse geschildert werden. Ich war begeistert und kannte tlw. die Textpassagen auswendig.







Nun noch meine ersten (selbst gekauften bzw. geschenkten) Angelbücher, welche mich durch meine ersten Angeljahre begleiteten.






Im einzelnen:
Modernes Spinnangeln - Franz Fabian - 1976
Modernes Flugangeln - Wolfgang Zeiske - 1978
Modernes Bootsangeln - Ulrich Basan - 1978
Karpfen Schleie Karausche - Wolfgang Zeiske - 1972
Plötze Rotfeder Ukelei - Klaus-Dieter Oeser - 1976
Blei und Güster - Heinrich Herzberg - 1977

Habt Ihr auch solche Schätze?
Würde mich freuen Eure alte Literatur hier lesen bzw. sehen zu können.
Also haut in die Tasten und füllt diesen Thread.
Danke!

Grüße,
René


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

ich hatte mal ein fangbuch von meinem urgroßvater (!!!)
welches aber 2002 beim hochwasser vernichtet wurde als der keller volllief#q#q#q#q#q

schade dass ich mich damals noch nicht für's angeln interressierte, heute hätte ich gern mal durchgeblättert....

lg


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Sind ja einige schöne Schätzchen bei! Mein ältestes Buch is eins von Rudolf Sack^^


----------



## Blauzahn (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



hecq schrieb:


> Sind ja einige schöne Schätzchen bei! Mein ältestes Buch is eins von Rudolf Sack^^



Hi,
hast Du evtl. ein Bild von diesem Buch.
Sack lebte ja von 1827 - 1900 in Leipzsch und da ist das Buch sicher auch in diesem Zeitraum anzusiedeln.
Wäre ja wirklich ein "Schätzchen" #h. 

Danke und Grüße,
René


----------



## Pinn (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast Du evtl. ein Bild von diesem Buch.
> Sack lebte ja von 1827 - 1900 in Leipzsch und da ist das Buch sicher auch in diesem Zeitraum anzusiedeln.
> Wäre ja wirklich ein "Schätzchen" #h.
> ...



Ich kenne einen Rudolf Sack, dessen Bücher über Karpfen- und Friedfischangeln  Anfang der 70er Jahre (bevor die Boilie-Selbshakmethode populär wurde) der Renner waren. Soweit es um traditionelles Karpfenangeln geht, war er sicher der Angelpapst der Vor-Boilie-Ära.

Würde gerne mal wieder in seine Bücher reinschauen, weiß aber die Buchtitel leider nicht mehr. Ich schau mal bei amazon, ob es Neuauflagen oder Antiquariate gibt.

Gruß und erfolgreiches 2008, Werner


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Also @ Blauzan 

Ich glaub du meinst nicht den Rudolf Sack den ich meine^^

@ Pinn das Buch heißt "biss auf biss" und du kannst es auch noch bestellen für wenig geld!

Hier mal der link dafür:

http://www.antiquario.de/a_autoren/sa/Sack_Rudolf.html


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Gerade gesehen bei Amazon gibts auch günstige Exemplare von Sack zu kaufen #h

das buch biss auf biss habe ich als kind genaustens studiert^^ und kann sagen es ist echt klasse und hilfreich und hat einige eindrücke hinterlassen!


----------



## Blauzahn (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



hecq schrieb:


> Also @ Blauzan
> 
> Ich glaub du meinst nicht den Rudolf Sack den ich meine^^
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz so aus....
Ich hatte einen Anderen ergoogelt, der schreibt sich auch mit "ph" |rolleyes

Grüße


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

jop genau so ist es blauzahn^^ nun ja kommt vor waren aber aufjedenfall beides geniale typen #h


----------



## Blackshark91 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Mein ältestes Angelbuch ist von Hans van Onck, Paul Melief
Besser angeln in Fluß, See und Meer,

finde vorallem die Geräte interessant mit denen "früher" gefischt wurde man findet auch ein paar Kunstköder die heute noch sehr gern gefischt werden.


----------



## Pete (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

moin, blauzahn...klar kennt man diese alten schinken...hab ich genauso in meiner jugend verschlungen...neben den angelkalendern habe ich auch den piperschen "vielseitigen angler", von zeiske  1952 "geschichten aus der fischerhütte" und vom sportverlag 1954 herausgegeben eine sammlung mit anglergeschichten namens "der spinner" (mehr oder weniger verrückte geschichten rund ums hobby)


----------



## Pinn (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Nachtrag zu Autor Rudolf Sack: Aktuelle Neuauflagen gibt es nicht, aber sehr preiswerte "neuwertige" Exemplare seiner Bücher. Die drei an die ich mich nun erinnere sind:

Biss auf Biss. Erfolg mit meinen Angelmethoden
Große Fänge - Ein Wegweiser für den Angelerfolg in See, Fluß und Meer
Karpfenfang - Wegweiser zum Angelerfolg
 
Die fand ich sehr interessant und anregend, als ich sie Mitte der 70er Jahre ausgeliehen und gelesen habe.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Pete schrieb:


> moin, blauzahn...klar kennt man diese alten schinken...hab ich genauso in meiner jugend verschlungen...neben den angelkalendern habe ich auch den piperschen "vielseitigen angler", von zeiske  1952 "geschichten aus der fischerhütte" und vom sportverlag 1954 herausgegeben eine sammlung mit anglergeschichten namens "der spinner" (mehr oder weniger verrückte geschichten rund ums hobby)



Hi Pete,
wo bleiben die Fotos? #h

Hab übrigens noch einen "Angelführer DDR" aus 1982 von H.E.Rudolph (der mit den Gewässertips auf der letzten Seite im "Deutscher Angelsport") und "Natürliche Köder" von Manfred Wilke 1981. Von der Zeitschrift "Deutscher Angelsport" habe ich noch einige Jahrgänge, von anderen habe ich mir nur das letzte Blatt aufgehoben. Werde irgendwann mal die Gewässerdaten einscannen und Archivieren.

Grüße


----------



## Rocky Coast (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo Leute, 
bin gerade mit dem Lesen eines alten Angelbuches aus dem Parey Verlag durch, das ich vor einiger Zeit bei 123 ersteigert hatte. Der Titel lautet "Petri Heil (von 9 bis 99 )" und ist geschrieben von Günter Overbeck. 
Der Autor schildert die Entwicklung seiner Passion von Kindheit an bis zum Erwachsenenalter und berichtet auf unnachahmliche Weise von seinen Erlebnissen am Fischwasser und tollen Fängen. Hat mich absolut begeistert!
Kann ich jedem Angler, der eine spannende und im positiven Sinne auch nostalgische Unterhaltung beim Lesen sucht, nur wärmstens empfehlen. Bei Ebay und Amazon müßte dieses Buch zu kleinem Kurs noch ab und zu erhältlich sein.


----------



## Dart (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

"Der vollkommene Angler" oder "The Complete Angler" von Isaac Walton...die Mutter aller Angelbücher:l
Mehr Nostalgie geht nimmer. 
Greetz Reiner#h
Ups, sorry das mit der Ostalgie hatte ich überlesen


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Dart schrieb:


> Ups, sorry das mit der Ostalgie hatte ich überlesen



(N)ostalgie steht zwar drüber
jedoch ist nostalgisches ebenso erwünscht. 

Ich hatte mir mal "Moon up - Moon down" von John Alden Knight  im Original aus der Bücherei geliehen, in welchem er seine Solunartheorie beschreibt,
auch sehr empfehlenswert....
natürlich dauerte das Lesen etwas länger #t
Und ich füge gleich an, bitte nicht über Knight´s Theorie debattieren, wir haben jeder unsere eigenen Erfahrungen :q

Grüße,
René


----------



## Breamhunter (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich habe auch noch Erbstücke vom Vater liegen. #6


----------



## honeybee (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich habe noch ein Buch aus dem Jahre 1930 in Erstausgabe






Das Bild habe ich von Antiqbook.com

*Hans Eder - Der Raubfischjäger.* *Mit der Spinnangel an Strom Fluss und Bach..*


----------



## Petrusautor (10. November 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Meine ersten Angelbücher, Ausgaben von 1962. Ich lese sie hin und wieder heute noch, denn sie haben kaum etwas von ihrem Informationswert eingebüßt. Klar, die Methoden sind feiner und subtiler geworden, die Möglichkeiten der heutigen Technik gehen weit über die Grundlagen des damaligen anglerischen Wissens hinaus. Aber gerade das macht den Reiz der Bücher aus. Sie informieren nicht über hypermoderne Fangtechniken, sondern über die Grundlagen der Angelei. Sie werden also nie unmodern.


----------



## Locke4865 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Rene da will ich dann auch mal meine sebstgekauften beisteuern fast vollzählig die DDR Literatur#c

im zweiten Bild die neueren aus meiner Sammlung

dazu kommen noch ein halbes Dutzend Bücher zum Thema Fliegen Fliegenbinden und Fliegenfischen neueren Datums

Deutscher Angelsport 1978-1990 Blinker 1991-Jetzt
Diverse Einzelhefte anderer Herausgeber sowie Sonderhefte

ein Bildband 1954 (Bild 3)

Haja wer 15 m2 Angelhütte hat kann alles aufheben was kommt|rolleyes


Jens


----------



## Locke4865 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

A Ja hatte ich ganz Vergessen #qda wären ja noch die 6 Hefter(im Bild nur 5 sind aber 6)

und die mit den Gewässerbeschreibungen der Angelzeitung#6

Jens


----------



## Petrusautor (12. November 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

#6 Ich wusste doch, da war noch was....., gefunden!

Ein wenig schmucklos, dafür ein Jahr älter als ich, kommt es daher. Das Buch "Auf Fischerpfaden um die Welt" von Neglea Farson aus dem Verlag Albert Müller, Rüschlikon/Schweiz.
1954 verlegt, schildert es abenteuerliche Angelerlebnisse in der Wildnis rund um die Welt zu einer Zeit, in der es noch keine teuren Angler-Lodges gab.
Ein echter Klassiker aus dem Hause Müller Rüschlikon.


----------



## jerkfreak (13. November 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Von Zeiske hab ich hier auch noch bisl was rumliegen:
- Kleines Angelbuch für Kinder
- Fischkunde für Angler
- Hecht, Barsch, Zander
- Modernes Grundangeln
- Künstliche Köder

Dann noch "Die Angler Fibel Grundschule" von einem D. Murray

Einen "Klassiker" a la "Freshwaterfishing" von Buller/Falkus (natürlich in Englisch)

Und von meinem Opa bekommen, noch was ganz spezielles "Die Tierwelt des Coburger Landes" (in dem es unter anderem auch über die Fischpopulation geht) von 1926...!


----------



## donlotis (13. November 2008)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da auch noch einen Klassiker parat:








*Glückliche Stunden am Fischwasser

Erlebnisse - Winke - Ratschläge*



Erschienen 1971 im Albert Müller Verlag, Zürich/Stuttgart​


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

aus dem Nachlaß meines Großvater habe ich ein Büchlein von 1921
Lehrmeister-Bücherei Nr. 23-24 von Dr. K. Lory, herausgegeben vom Verlag Hachmeister & Thal, Leipzig
stelle am Wochenende ein Bild ein.


----------



## Patrick S. (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Das ist ein schönes Thema : Leider kann ich mich solchen Schmuckstücken noch nicht dienen, obwohl ich im Grunde Bücher aller Art sammle.

Weiß jemand wo ich vielleicht noch die beiden Bücher von Peter Stone bekommen kann?


----------



## TeddyT (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Schön diese Diskussion über die (n)ostalgischen Angelbücher zu lesen. Ich habe auch noch einige.
Da ich mit U. Basan und D. Oeser befreundet bin und der Uli auch noch bei uns im Verein recht aktiv ist, werde ich den beiden schriftstellerischen Urgesteinen der Ostangelbücher von dieser Diskussion berichten, denn mit dem Internet haben sie nichts mehr am Hut, zumindestens der Uli nicht, zu modern.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



TeddyT schrieb:


> Schön diese Diskussion über die (n)ostalgischen Angelbücher zu lesen. Ich habe auch noch einige.
> Da ich mit U. Basan und D. Oeser befreundet bin und der Uli auch noch bei uns im Verein recht aktiv ist, werde ich den beiden schriftstellerischen Urgesteinen der Ostangelbücher von dieser Diskussion berichten, denn mit dem Internet haben sie nichts mehr am Hut, zumindestens der Uli nicht, zu modern.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Super Frank,
da wir / ich mit ihren Büchern groß geworden sind / bin und auch ne Menge daraus in mein Anglerleben mitgenommen habe,
richte den beiden mal einen Gruß aus... und sage "Danke" für ihre Arbeit #6

René


----------



## Blenni (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

@Blauzahn
Die Jahrgänge des "Deutschen Anglerkalenders" hab ich auch,
aber schon lange nicht mehr darin geblättert.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Angel-Walter (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich denke,das ich auch noch etwas aus der Mottenkiste zaubern kann,das ist wirklich Nostalgie.


----------



## Petrusautor (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Mein Gott, Walter. Das sind ja schon richtige Schätzchen.

Bin mal gespannt, ob meine Bücher in hundert Jahren auch noch jemand rumliegen hat.|rolleyes
Äh, dabei fällt mir auf: Ich werde es wohl nie erfahren.#c


----------



## bacalo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Jeep, auch alte Angelbücher haben ihren "stillen" Reiz.

Bei so einem Schmuddelwetter vor dem Kamin zu sitzen und Berichte von Hans Lerch, Albert Drexler, v. Rummel, Loebell, Mitchell-Hedges, Zeiske usw. über die "Alte Zeit" zu lesen,
ist auch eine Leidenschaft|rolleyes.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ostalgieangelfan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo ,alle zusammen ! Habe mich gerade registriert ! Scheint so ,als wäre ich hier genau richtig ! Ich sammle die " Deutscher Angler-Kalender" (50er Jahre) ;"Jahrbuch des Anglers" und "Jahrbuch des Sportanglers" (60er Jahre) ! Mir fehlen vom 1. noch die Jahrgangänge `54 und `55 und vom 2.u.3. noch die Jahrgänge `66 und `67 ! Wenn die jemand doppelt haben sollte würde ich die gern gegen meine doppelten tauschen !Wenn da jemand Interesse hat gibt´s natürlich auch Bilder ! Also ,her mit den Mails ! Bis die Tage


----------



## ostalgieangelfan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hier ein par meiner Schätze ! Das älteste ist von 1866 ! Weiß vielleicht jemand ,ob es die Jahrbücher vor 1953 und nach 1971 gab ? Und vielleicht zwischen 1959 und 1963 ? Wäre über Informationen und evtl . Bilder sehr dankbar !!!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



ostalgieangelfan schrieb:


> Hier ein par meiner Schätze ! Das älteste ist von 1866 ! Weiß vielleicht jemand ,ob es die Jahrbücher vor 1953 und nach 1971 gab ? Und vielleicht zwischen 1959 und 1963 ? Wäre über Informationen und evtl . Bilder sehr dankbar !!!



Da hast Du ja ein paar schöne Schätze.
Besonders die Jahrbücher aus den 50er und 60er Jahren "zwinkern" mich an..... 
Schön, dass diese für die Nachwelt erhalten bleiben.
Sowas gibt es heut garnicht mehr. 
Alles nur noch bunt und mit Werbung zugepflastert.
Da stand wenigstens noch was drin....

René


----------



## ostalgieangelfan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo Blauzahn ! Ja ,die kleinen Büchlein haben`s mir irgendwie angetahn ! Ich hoffe daß die in vielen , vielen Jahren mal mein Sohn übernimmt ! Aber bis dahin werde ich die wohl noch einige Male zur Hand nehmen ! Marko


----------



## Fliegenfänger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Da ist es wohl an der Zeit mal etwas aus meiner bescheidenen Sammlung zu zeigen.
Mein Lieblingsbuch ist von Zeiske "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte", ist kein richtiges Sachbuch, aber schön zu lesen. Wahrscheinlich gefällt es nicht nur mir, denn bei Ebay wird es zwischen 10 u. 15 Teuros gehandelt.
Gut daß es hier so ein Thema gibt. Bei der Suche nach meinem Piper ist mir doch eingefallen daß ich ihn schon ein Jahr verborgt habe.


Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## bacalo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

|wavey:Fliegenfänger,

die Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte erinnern mich auch immer wieder an meine Jugend, naturverbunden und doch spannend erzählt.

Absolut empfehlenswert ist auch 

"Im Netz der Fische" fünf Dutzend (60 ) Anglergeschichten,
herausgegeben von Albert Drexler#6.

....da hier nur das Erlebnis gilt, ist es allen lehrhaften Darstellungen des Fischfangs weit voraus (Die Welt-1950)


----------



## BlueMarlin (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich hab mir vor kurzem "So fängt man mit dem richtigen Köder-Friedfische" von Frank Oates, PaulParey Verlag, 2. Aufl., 1963, besorgt. Es behandelt aber nicht nur Friedfische, sondern alle Süßwasserfische, was der Engländer eben als Coarse-Fishing bezeichnet. Ein recht informatives Büchlein und vor allem interessant. Hab große Augen gemacht, als ich im Kapitel "Kunstköder" was über Gummifische gelesen hab, hatte keine Ahnung wie lange es schon Shads gibt  

Noch eine Frage zu "Der vielseitige Angler" von Max Piper, wollte mir das auch schon holen. Was wird dort alles beschrieben? Bin vor allem auf Informationen aus, die heute noch aktuell sind, also so etwas wie Köder, Standplätze, etc. 

Gruß 
Marlin


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

ich hab "trout of the thames", und "50 years on the Test", 1934.

kernfrage des buches: wie fang ich kapitale bachforellen ohne ständig diese lästigen lachse an der angel zu haben ....


abhandlungen über seidenschnüre, greenheart-ruten und andere gerätschaften.

wie bekommt man hechte aus dem wasser, egal mit welchem mittel. und fischotter ....


----------



## Fliegenfänger (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

@BlueMarlin

Der Piper ist ein Klassiker den man einfach haben sollte. Allerdings stammt er aus einer anderen Zeit, die in diesem Buch beschriebenen Montagen sind heute oft verboten. Jedoch stamme ich auch aus einer anderen Zeit, als ich mit 11 Jahren 1976 in meinen Verein eintrat war alles was darin beschrieben ist noch erlaubt. Teilweise sind auch lustige Bilder darin, eines hat den Namen "Igelstellung" und zeigt einen Angler mit vielen Ruten in seinem Boot. 
Für den Jungangler der heutigen Zeit ist das Buch sicher nichts, für den Nostalgiker ist es Kult.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Piper's "Der vielseitige Angler" darf wirklich in keinem (Angler)Bücherregal fehlen.
Der Autor beschreibt alle möglichen Dinge rund ums Angeln.
Es geht um Gerätekunde, Rutenbau, Köderkunde und wie man Fisch XY am besten beangelt.
Auch die alten Gerätschaften lernt man lieben und schätzen und vergleicht dann auch mal gern mit unserem "neumodischen" Kram. Dann fragt man sich, ob es wirklich ne neue Rute oder Rolle sein muß :q
Im Anhang mal zwei Scans aus dem Buch, mit dem von Fliegenfänger beschriebenen "Igelangler und einen Ausflug in den Rutenbau.

René


----------



## Fliegenfänger (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

@Blauzahn

Das Bild mit der Igelstellung hätte ich auch gern mit angefügt,
nur habe ich das Buch noch verborgt.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## BlueMarlin (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

danke für die Infos =) manchmal muss man beim lesen alter bücher feststellen, dass bei unserem Hobby trotz des fortschritts noch ziemlich viel gleich geblieben ist (zum Glück)


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo Rene,
bin neue hier im Forum und habe Deinen Beitrag bei einer kleinen Recherche zu Wolfgang Zeiske gefunden. Über Deinen Beitrag freue ich mich, besonders, weil auch ich "Im Zauber des Fischwassers" so gut gelungen und zeitlos finde. Von W. Zeiske gibt es das noch ältere "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte", welches auch so gut ist. Ich habe eine Ausgabe von 1951, später gab es dann keine Auflagen mehr, da politisch nicht mehr passend... Übrigens is "Esox der Räuber vom Waldsee" immer noch eines meiner Lieblingsbüchlein.
Herzlicher Gruß aus Chemnitz

Jörg


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hi Jörg,

Da stimme ich voll zu. Die drei Bücher habe ich auch und sie sind immer noch klasse.


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hab` mal gesucht und auch einige alte Sachen gefunden:

Jahrbücher von `53 - `71

3 schöne Bücher von dem Altmeister schlechthin - Max Piper

eine ganze Serie Zielfischbücher


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

und dann noch

einige Bücher mit Geschichten, Allgemeinwissen, Gewässerkunde, -biologie und themenbezogene Bücher . . . 


Alles "Ostware":q:q:q.


#h#h#h


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo Prof.,

das sieht ja sehr gut aus! Glückwunsch! Habe leider nur noch einen kleinen Teil meiner Sammlung, der Hauptteil ging beim Hochwasser kaputt. Habe noch 1 x Piper (auch Spinnangeln), nur noch 2 Jahrbücher, 2 Jahrgänge Deutscher Angelsport. Knipse heute Abend zu Hause mal ein Foto.

Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ja mach das.#6

Meine Bücher sind alle selbstgekauft.:vik:

Natürlich  nicht immer im Erscheinungsjahr. 

Bei einigen wartete ich wohl noch drauf, dass Vater und Mutter mich endlich endlich rauslassen - *zum Angeln . . *. :q:q:q


#h#h#h


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Tatsächlich hat sich die Welt der Angelbücher sehr verändert. Wie in dieser Rubrik schnell zu sehen ist, ist die anglerische Unterhaltung immer mehr in den Hintergrund getreten. Die Erzählungen (teils romatischer, teils heiterer Natur) sind beinahe vollständig verschwunden und haben der Fachliteratur Platz gemacht.

Ich bemühe mich zwar nach Kräften, die heitere Seite des Angelns in meinen Büchern zu beleuchten, aber außer mir gibt es in diesem Genre kaum noch Buchautoren.

Ich möchte, obwohl vom Alter her noch kein wirklicher Klassiker, aber hier noch das Buch des englischen Karrikaturisten Norman Thelwell vorstellen, das nur so von ironisch-bissigen Zeichnungen strotzt, die all unsere "liebenswerten" Angler-Macken zu Tage fördern. Es wurde 1967 unter dem Titel "Compleat Tangler" in London herausgegeben und erschien in Deutschland 1977 unter dem Titel: Thelwells vollständige Angler(l)ehre" im Helmut Buske Verlag in Hamburg. Der DTV hat 1986 eine Taschenbuchausgabe veröffentlicht.


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Prof.:
ja, ich staune, dass so ein junger Mensch wie Du diese alten Bücher von Wolfgang Zeiske für sich entdeckt hat! Das finde ich wunderbar. Beide (Zauber im FW + Geschichten ..) stammen ja von Anfang bis Mitte der fünfziger Jahre. Ich selbst habe 1963 mit Angeln begonnen und kannte lange nur die Standardwerke von Piper, Zeiske, Plohmann, Basan u.a...

Glückwunsch zu Deinen 3 Kurzgeschichten! Diese sind richtig gut gelungen + stimmig...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> Prof.:
> ja, ich staune, dass so ein junger Mensch wie Du diese alten Bücher von Wolfgang Zeiske für sich entdeckt hat! Das finde ich wunderbar. Beide (Zauber im FW + Geschichten ..) stammen ja von Anfang bis Mitte der fünfziger Jahre. Ich selbst habe 1963 mit Angeln begonnen und kannte lange nur die Standardwerke von Piper, Zeiske, Plohmann, Basan u.a...
> 
> Glückwunsch zu Deinen 3 Kurzgeschichten! Diese sind richtig gut gelungen + stimmig...




Danke Dir.#h

Ich fing ja mit angeln auch in der DDR an ca 1981.

Da gab es gar keine anderen Bücher . . . .|rolleyes

Ein wenig Nostalgie ist also dabei.


#h#h#h


----------



## Angelsuchti (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich habe das Buch "Fischkund für Angler" von Zeiske. Habe das mal als Geschenk von meinem Onkel zum Geburtstag bekommen und ich muss sagen da stehen wirklich viele gute Tips und interessante Sachen drin!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

looser


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Dir.#h
> 
> Ich fing ja mit Angelein auch in der DDR an. Genauer 1983.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Mein "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte" ist grau und von 1960. 


Von wann ist deins?

Es ist ja blau.|bigeyes

Ja, den schicken Schutzumschlag hätt` ich auch gern. . . 


#h#h#h


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> Prof.:...Glückwunsch zu Deinen 3 Kurzgeschichten! Diese sind richtig gut gelungen + stimmig...



He, Prof! Du schreibst Kurzgeschichten? Macht mich neugierig. Hast du einen Link dahin?

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> He, Prof! Du schreibst Kurzgeschichten? Macht mich neugierig. Hast du einen Link dahin?
> 
> #h




Klick mal auf meinen Nick, da sind die Links.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte" ist grau und von 1960.
> 
> 
> Von wann ist deins?
> ...


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

hallo petrusautor,

bin neugierig geworden, welche Bücher sind von Dir?

Gruß aus Sachsen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> Hallo Prof.,
> 
> Im Zauber des Fischwassers-Umschlag von Dir ist ja auch super! Alle beide bei mir sind viel einfacher gestaltet, nur mit einer kleinen Grafik. 1952 + 1955
> 
> ...



Ja, den Karpik hab ich auch sonst noch nirgends gesehen. Muss wohl recht selten sein . . .

Und meins ist fast wie neu.:vik:


#h#h#h


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> hallo petrusautor, bin neugierig geworden, welche Bücher sind von Dir? Gruß aus Sachsen



2000 - ...und Petrus drückt ein Auge zu
2002 - Wasser, Fische und Agenten
2006 - Voll voraus, DODI!
2007 - Bin ich Segler, oder was?
2008 - Vom Angelkahn zur Motoryacht
2009 - Bei Thor und Odin
2009 - Petrus' starke Truppe
2010 - Petri Heil, Herr Pastor (erscheint in Kürze)

Wer mehr wissen möchte, kann auf meinen Nick klicken und meine HP besuchen. Dort sind die Bücher ausführlich beschrieben. Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen Gruß im Gästebuch zu sehen.

@ Prof

Och, sind ja nur 300 Links. Da arbeite ich mich dann bis Weihnachten durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> @ Prof
> 
> Och, sind ja nur 300 Links. Da arbeite ich mich dann bis Weihnachten durch.




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wo hast du denn gedrückt?

Genau 3(drei) Geschichten:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176562

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176582

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191205

So lange dauert das Lesen nicht.:q


#h#h#h


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Na, auf: "Mehr Beiträge von Prof ansehen"

Sonst waren da keine.....
#c


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> 2000 - ...und Petrus drückt ein Auge zu
> 2002 - Wasser, Fische und Agenten
> 2006 - Voll voraus, DODI!
> 2007 - Bin ich Segler, oder was?
> ...


----------



## sepplist (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo Prof.,

was ist denn das für ein Buch auf Deinem Foto rechts unten neben Esox? unter Zauber...

das ist ja eine Super-Sammlung! Und wie ist "Hinter Schilf + Binsen? und über Karpik?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> Na, auf: "Mehr Beiträge von Prof ansehen"
> 
> Sonst waren da keine.....
> #c




:q:q:q

Das sind die Boardbeiträge . . ..

In meinen Profilnachrichten sind die Links. Da steht|kopfkrat - Meine Geschichten . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> Hallo Prof.,
> 
> *was ist denn das für ein Buch auf Deinem Foto rechts unten neben Esox?* unter Zauber...
> 
> das ist ja eine Super-Sammlung! Und wie ist "Hinter Schilf + Binsen? und über Karpik?




Das Buch heisst: Die Schilfhütte am silbernen See. Es ist eine Geschichte und behandelt auf spielerische Art und Weise Fisch- und Gewässerbiologie für Jungangler.

Hinter Schilf und Binsen ist eine sehr schön geschriebene Geschichte über eine Anglerfamilie mit zwei pubertierenden(auch wenn das nicht im Vordergrund steht) Jungs und erzählt ihre Erlebnisse am Wasser.

Karpik handelt die Lebensgeschichte eine Karpfens , aus seiner Sicht, ab und ist sehr unterhaltsam.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Das sind die Boardbeiträge . . ..
> 
> In meinen Profilnachrichten sind die Links. Da steht|kopfkrat - Meine Geschichten . . .#h#h#h




 Ach, daaaaaa!!!!

:vik:

Habe gerade die Königin gelesen. Dufte Story, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> ...danke petrusautor, das wußte ich so nicht! Habe aber schon 3 von Dir 02 - 07  -ist ja originell



|rolleyes  Na, dann fehlen ja nicht mehr viele bis zur Vervollständigung deiner Sammlung


----------



## sepplist (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Moin moin Prof.,

danke für Deine Auskünfte. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Angabe, um welches Buch es sich bei dem Blauen handelt (über Karpik)?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> Moin moin Prof.,
> 
> danke für Deine Auskünfte. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Angabe, um welches Buch es sich bei dem Blauen handelt (über Karpik)?




Moin,#h

Das heisst "Fisch- und Gewässerkunde" von Zeiske/Plomann


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## sepplist (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

danke Prof.,

und wie ist Sybilles Angelhaken- Hecht Barsch Zander- nach Deinem Empfinden geschrieben? Ist mir auch völlig unbekannt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hi,#h

Sybilles Angelhaken ist von 1979.

Es behandelt kurz die Biologie und den Fang einheimischer Arten. Einige Witze, Kurzgeschichten und vieeele Rezepte komplettieren das Buch.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

und so sieht 
Fisch und Gewässerkunde komplett aus#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> und so sieht
> Fisch und Gewässerkunde komplett aus#6




Schön.#6

Der Umschlag ist bei meinem Exemplar wohl schon zu Öko-Klopapier verarbeitet und den Bach runter. . .:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Hallo,

es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass man die gleichen Literaturbegleiter in seiner Jugend hatte und diese "Schätzchen" in Ehren hält.

@Jörg
Das tut mir leid, dass ein Großteil deiner Bücher dem Hochwasser zum Opfer gefallen ist.

Was ich mich frage... |kopfkrat
Gibt/gab es eigentlich solche tollen Bücher auch im Altbundesgebiet? Oder habe ich mit der Threaderöffnung bzw. dem Titel (N)ostalgie die Weichen *nur* in Richtung Ostliteratur gestellt?

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## sepplist (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

@Jörg
Das tut mir leid, dass ein Großteil deiner Bücher dem Hochwasser zum Opfer gefallen ist.

Was ich mich frage... |kopfkrat
Gibt/gab es eigentlich solche tollen Bücher auch im Altbundesgebiet? Oder habe ich mit der Threaderöffnung bzw. dem Titel (N)ostalgie die Weichen *nur* in Richtung Ostliteratur gestellt?

Hallo Blauzahn,

bin neu hier im Forum und habe Deinen Beitrag bei einer kleinen  Recherche zu Wolfgang Zeiske gefunden. Über Deinen Beitrag freue ich  mich sehr, besonders, weil auch ich "Im Zauber des Fischwassers" so gut  gelungen und zeitlos finde. Von W. Zeiske gibt es das noch ältere  "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte", welches auch so gut ist. Ich habe  eine Ausgabe von 1951, paar Jahre später gab es dann keine Auflagen mehr, da  politisch nicht mehr passend... Übrigens is "Esox der Räuber vom  Waldsee" immer noch eines meiner Lieblingsbüchlein.

In der Angelliteratur in den Gebrauchten Bundesländern habe ich leider noch nichts Äquivalentes gefunden. Evt. gibt es da nichts Vergleichbares? Schließlich hat W. Zeiske eine Art anglerische Prosa geschaffen, zumindest abschnittsweise. In Kunst und Kultur der DDR gab es eben ein eigenständiges Schaffen, wie im Theater, Literatur, selbst im Comic (Mosaik von Hannes Hegen), Bildende Kunst (Neo Rauch), Film + Fernsehen (nur 1 Bsp.: die so gelungenen DEFA-Märchen)...

Herzlicher Gruß aus Chemnitz

Jörg


----------



## Petrusautor (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ja, das ist wohl so. Wo "drüben" die Kultur gepflegt wurde, fiel dieselbe bei uns dem Kommerz zum Opfer. Angeln gilt als sehr enges Marktsegment für die Verlage, in dem weder hohe Stückzahlen noch große Umsätze erzielt werden. Auf meiner Jahre dauernden Suche nach passenden Verlagen habe ich Ordnerweise Absagen mit entsprechenden Begründungen sammeln dürfen.

Umso glücklicher bin ich, meine Bücher beim Mohland Verlag gedruckt zu bekommen. Ich wette, andere, nicht veröffentlichte Autoren hatten dieselben Probleme.

:g


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Sagt jemandem der Name Hermann Aldinger etwas? Von ihm wurde mein "erstes" Fachbuch überarbeitet: "Angeln und Fischen" (Humboldt Verlag). Da dieses Exemplar ziemlich gelitten hat, wobei ich meine, dass auch Seiten fehlen, hatte ich in einem Antiquariat mal nach einer besseren Ausgabe gesucht. Gefunden habe ich zu einem Spottpreis von 4,50 € ein anderes Buch, an dem er auch mit gearbeitet hat. "Angelfischerei" aus dem Paul Parey Verlag. Grundlage ist "Der Wegweiser für Angler" von Max von dem Borne (1. Auflage 1877). Ganz ehrlich: an die Qualität von damals, was Beschreibung, Inhalt und Ausführung angeht, kommen nur wenige Bücher heran! "Moderne Bücher" sind in meinen Augen zum Teil ein Profilierungsversuch der Autoren (ich will keine Namen hier nennen...) und bieten teilweise nur wenig Erklärung für das tun oder lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Franky schrieb:


> Sagt jemandem der Name Hermann Aldinger etwas? Von ihm wurde mein "erstes" Fachbuch überarbeitet: "Angeln und Fischen" (Humboldt Verlag). Da dieses Exemplar ziemlich gelitten hat, wobei ich meine, dass auch Seiten fehlen, hatte ich in einem Antiquariat mal nach einer besseren Ausgabe gesucht. Gefunden habe ich zu einem Spottpreis von 4,50 € ein anderes Buch, an dem er auch mit gearbeitet hat. "Angelfischerei" aus dem Paul Parey Verlag. Grundlage ist "Der Wegweiser für Angler" von Max von dem Borne (1. Auflage 1877). Ganz ehrlich: an die Qualität von damals, was Beschreibung, Inhalt und Ausführung angeht, kommen nur wenige Bücher heran! *"Moderne Bücher" sind in meinen Augen zum Teil ein Profilierungsversuch der Autoren (ich will keine Namen hier nennen...) und bieten teilweise nur wenig Erklärung für das tun oder lassen.*




Nö, den Aldinger kenne ich nicht.

Aber zu dem Rest - meine vollste Zustimmung.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Petrusautor (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich denke, Franky, da muss man unterscheiden zwischen Fachliteratur und Autoren, die einfach nur unterhalten wollen. Die Art von unterhaltender Angelliteratur, wie sie früher geschrieben wurde, würde heute keinen Verleger mehr finden, weil es nur noch wenige Leser dafür gibt.

Auch wenn wir sie noch gerne lesen, weil sie uns Einblicke in ruhigere Zeiten vermittelt, in denen der Angler noch Augen und Ohren für die Natur hatte, so entsprechen sie nicht mehr der heutigen Zeit und dem "Zeitgeist". Heute gilt nur noch: Schneller, größer, häufiger.


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Neenee Claus, ich beziehe mich hier nicht auf unterhaltende Literatur, sondern ausschließlich auf (sogenannte) "Fachliteratur", die in den letzten Jahren auf den Markt geschmissen wurde - und mitunter schneller wieder verschwindet, als sie auftauchte!
Dazu braucht man sich ja nur mal die Auflagen anschauen, die die "guten alten Schinken" mitunter auf dem Buckel haben. Nur wenige neue Bücher packen das in die zweite - oder gar "überarbeitete" - Auflage. Das würde ja unter Umständen bedeuten, dass "man" sich in irgendeiner Sache geirrt hatte...!


----------



## vermesser (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Also ich muss auch sagen, grade die alten Angelbücher sind echt sehr empfehlenswert, da sie praxisnahe und nachvollziehbare Tips enthalten und den Erfolg weniger auf den "Wunderköder" als auf Ort, Zeit und Gewässerkenntnis zurückführen...

Mittlerweile habe ich mir über Amazon so gut wie alle Bücher von Ulrich Basen ("Wir angeln....") und von Wolfgang Zeiske ("Erfolgreich angeln...) preiswert besorgt...und die enthalten wirklich immer wieder Tips und Tricks, die man super verwenden kann...

Von "westlicher" Angelliteratur gefallen mir alte Bücher aus den 60er und 70er und frühen 80er Jahren vom Paul Parey Verlag am besten...der Großteil dessen was danach kommt, könnte auch aus ner Werbebroschüre stammen...egal um welchen Fisch oder welchen Verlag es sich handelt...um vom XY-Wunderköder zu lesen, brauch ich kein Buch.

Ganz abgesehen davon find ich in den alten Büchern den Informationsgehalt des Textes wesentlich höher, keine bunten Bilder, aber Sachen, die man fast 1:1 übernehmen kann...

Nebenbei, ich suche von Ulrich Basan "Wir angeln Plattfische". Wenn das jemand über hat...


----------



## Petrusautor (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Die einzige Fachliteratur, die ich jemals gelesen habe, sind die kleinen gelb-schwarzen Bücher aus dem Paul-Paray-Verlag. (Siehe Foto weiter vorn)

Noch kein Buch hat mir meinen "Fisch des Lebens" gebracht, aber viele Bücher haben mich glänzend unterhalten.  Man muss sich seine Erfahrungen selbst erangeln.

Es kommen andauernd neue Fangmethoden oder neue Kunstköder auf den Markt. Zu jedem neuen Produkt gibt es dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine "Gebrauchsanleitung", sprich ein Fachbuch, das einem die Vorzüge dieser Angelart nahebringt.

Da die neuen Produkte schneller auf den Markt kommen, als man "Fisch" sagen kann, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass manches einfach nur  mal "Mode" ist und genau so schnell wieder verschwindet. Lediglich die Bücher, die sich mit den Grundlagen der Angelei befassen, werden immer aktuell sein und Gültigkeit haben. Es gibt eben auch Dinge, die sich nie ändern.
#h


----------



## vermesser (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> Die einzige Fachliteratur, die ich jemals gelesen habe, sind die kleinen gelb-schwarzen Bücher aus dem Paul-Paray-Verlag. (Siehe Foto weiter vorn)



Ja, die sind auch gut...Vom Konzept her ähnlich wie die "Ossi"-Bücher...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Petrusautor schrieb:


> Da die neuen Produkte schneller auf den Markt kommen, als man "Fisch" sagen kann, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass manches einfach nur  mal "Mode" ist und genau so schnell wieder verschwindet. Lediglich die Bücher, die sich mit den Grundlagen der Angelei befassen, werden immer aktuell sein und Gültigkeit haben. Es gibt eben auch Dinge, die sich nie ändern.
> #h



Es gibt manchmal bei Neuerscheinungen Fachbücher, die herausstechen. Habe hier im Board vor Kurzem eines von Hartmuth Geck vorgestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187243

Leider beschäftigen sich Neuerscheinungen sonst erst mal wieder mit sämtlichen Grundlagen, die man als alter Hase allenfalls zur Unterhaltung schmökern kann. Ich finde an dem Buch gut, dass diesen Schritt überspringt und sich ausschließlich auf Besonderheiten bezieht, also für "Fortgeschrittene" geschrieben wurde. Davon gibt es leider viel zu wenig.


----------



## sepplist (6. August 2010)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

*Dank an Blauzahn, Dank an Prof., und die anderen!*

Dank Euch ist es mir in den letzten Monaten gelungen, meine vom Hochwasser überschwemmte Angel-Bibliothek wieder zu holen (antiquarisch). Dazu habe ich mir auch bisher unbekannte Bücher gekauft und bin von diesen restlos begeistert:
     „Boje 4 und ihr Geheimnis“ von Heinz Buchmann
  „Im Netz der Fische: 5 Dutzend Anglergeschichten“ von Albert Drexler
zusätzlich bin ich noch auf weitere Bücher von Wolfgang Zeiske gestoßen (Angeln + Fischwasser hier nur am Rande, aber Teilthemen):
    „Vorwiegend heiter“
  „Heiter und besinnlich“
"Dolchkralle" und 2 weitere
Herzliches Dankeschön
aus Chemnitz


----------



## Angel-Ralle (11. März 2013)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



sepplist schrieb:


> *Dank an Blauzahn, Dank an Prof., und die anderen!*
> 
> Dank Euch ist es mir in den letzten Monaten gelungen, meine vom Hochwasser überschwemmte Angel-Bibliothek wieder zu holen (antiquarisch). Dazu habe ich mir auch bisher unbekannte Bücher gekauft und bin von diesen restlos begeistert:
> „Boje 4 und ihr Geheimnis“ von Heinz Buchmann
> ...



ich könnte Dir da vom genannten Autor noch:
"Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte" und
"Im Zauber des Fischwassers" empfehlen!

Bringen einen immer wieder in die eigenen Anfänge der Angelei und den Umgang mit Fisch, Natur und "älteren" Anglern zurück - leider nicht mit den "mainstreamgebürsteten" NAturschutzgebürsteten BUendlern und den inflationär auftretenden Anderen Helden die sich der Themen Natur und Kreatur angenommen haben!#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2013)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte" und
> "Im Zauber des Fischwassers" empfehlen!



#6
Sehr gute Bücher.

Hier sieht man sie. Buch 2 u. 3 oben:


----------



## Iroc-tx (14. März 2013)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Das Esox Buch hab ich auch noch hier liegen! Liest sich ganz nett


----------



## elke (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Guten Tag Blauzahn,
Ich bin sprachlos, überwältigt.... ich habe ein Buch wiedergefunden, was ich schon so lange suche. "Im Zauber des Fischwassers" von W. Zeiske. Sie haben Recht, auch ich habe dieses Buch als Kind immer wieder verschlungen. Und obwohl das schon 40 Jahre her ist, kenne ich noch heute einen Satz: "Schade, ein guter Aal steht selten im Kanal." auswendig.
Wie komme ich an dieses Buch??????
Kann ich es kaufen, ausleihen?
ich möchte es noch einmal lesen.....
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



elke schrieb:


> Guten Tag Blauzahn,
> Ich bin sprachlos, überwältigt.... ich habe ein Buch wiedergefunden, was ich schon so lange suche. "Im Zauber des Fischwassers" von W. Zeiske. Sie haben Recht, auch ich habe dieses Buch als Kind immer wieder verschlungen. Und obwohl das schon 40 Jahre her ist, kenne ich noch heute einen Satz: "Schade, ein guter Aal steht selten im Kanal." auswendig.
> Wie komme ich an dieses Buch??????
> Kann ich es kaufen, ausleihen?
> ...



naja nicht ganz billig aber zu haben
Hier


----------



## ovl-vogtländer (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Guten Abend liebe Leute , 
jetzt hat mich auch die Nostalgie erreicht , Zeiskes "Im Zauber des Fischwassers " war auch meine "Bibel ". Ich kannte jede Geschichte fast wörtlich und da das uralte zerfledderte Exemplar meiner Jugend nicht mehr zu retten war , schaute ich mich nach Ersatz um . 
Gar nicht so einfach 2017 ein Buch zu kaufen das seine Erstauflage 1955 hatte . Aber die unvergleichlichen Schilderungen unserer Leidenschaft sind alle Mühen wert .Als Kind war das mein Lieblingsbuch ! Jetzt hab ich es wieder .#v

 Hallo Renè  , du hast es ja noch vom Opa , schön das wir da auch auf einer Wellenlänge sind


----------



## sepplist (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ja, ich nehme es jedes Jahr wieder zur Hand & lese es komplett- ein großer Genuß!
Wie auch "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte"..

HG aus Chemnitz



ovl-vogtländer schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Leute ,
> jetzt hat mich auch die Nostalgie erreicht , Zeiskes "Im Zauber des Fischwassers " war auch meine "Bibel ". Ich kannte jede Geschichte fast wörtlich und da das uralte zerfledderte Exemplar meiner Jugend nicht mehr zu retten war , schaute ich mich nach Ersatz um .
> Gar nicht so einfach 2017 ein Buch zu kaufen das seine Erstauflage 1955 hatte . Aber die unvergleichlichen Schilderungen unserer Leidenschaft sind alle Mühen wert .Als Kind war das mein Lieblingsbuch ! Jetzt hab ich es wieder .#v
> 
> Hallo Renè  , du hast es ja noch vom Opa , schön das wir da auch auf einer Wellenlänge sind


----------



## bootszander (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Alte angelbücher haben auch heute noch ihren reiz. Da stehen sachen drin die heute keiner mehr kennt aber noch immer sehr wervoll sind. 
Sie zeigen auch den wandel der zeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



elke schrieb:


> Guten Tag Blauzahn,
> Ich bin sprachlos, überwältigt.... ich habe ein Buch wiedergefunden, was ich schon so lange suche. "Im Zauber des Fischwassers" von W. Zeiske. Sie haben Recht, auch ich habe dieses Buch als Kind immer wieder verschlungen. Und obwohl das schon 40 Jahre her ist, kenne ich noch heute einen Satz: "Schade, ein guter Aal steht selten im Kanal." auswendig.
> Wie komme ich an dieses Buch??????
> Kann ich es kaufen, ausleihen?
> ...



Bücher sind out, Kurzfassungen und freie Wiedergabe finden sich im Netz problemlos.
Teilweise aber auch wertvolle historische Originale die nun für Alle lesbar online sind.
Wer hatte früher schon Zugang zu historischen Büchern wo es um die Fischerei und Fische früherer Zeiten ging?
Da stellt man schnell fest das viele Behauptungen nicht auf Tatsachen beruhen und die Menschen früher gar nicht so unwissend waren.
Der Arzt Bloch als Ahnherr der deutschen Fischereiforschung wurde sich wohl über einige heutige Behauptungen die Augen reiben, über die er damals schon verwundert war.https://books.google.de/books?id=xRMAAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA94&lpg=PA94&dq=Bloch,+Marcus+Elieser,+Giebel+Karausche&source=bl&ots=1WUrx4VIgN&sig=AlPD8nOgRN2rV6gbruvhWJMHVHI&hl=de&sa=X&ei=-HnGUuGOAsaM4ATl44CQCQ#v=onepage&q=Bloch%2C%20Marcus%20Elieser%2C%20Giebel%20Karausche&f=false


Heute gibt es diese Möglichkeit, aber wer will schon noch viel lesen oder suchen.
Man gibt ein Frage ein und liest die erste Antwort.

So das man im Netz oft für wenig Geld die Originale ersteigern kann....wenn man denn weiß was man sucht.
Zur Not gibt es da auch noch den Bücherhai...
http://www.buchhai.de/impressum.php

Ein altes Angelbuch mag ich nicht empfehlen.
Aber das Buch "Salar der Lachs" von Henry Williamson, sprengt das Wissen von Salmoniden Begeisterten Naturfreunden sicher fast immer.
https://www.booklooker.de/B%C3%BCcher/Angebote/titel=Salar+der+Lachs&autor=Henry+Williamson
Fast schon ein Fachbuch über Angler, Naturschutzbetrachtung und Wandersalmoniden.
Ganz nebenbei versteht man dann wie sehr wir uns heute von der Naturbeobachtung entfremdet haben, wenn man kaum genug Wissen hat dem Autor in seinem Roman ber einen Lachs und einem Schwarzfischer zu folgen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Ich habe heute eine paar antiquarische Angelbücher bekommen, von denen ich sicher einen Teil abgeben möchte. Dabei ein alter Katalog von Stork aus dem Jahr 1956.

Wo kann man solche Bücher am besten anbieten? Habt ihr Tipps?  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bacalo (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*

Gute Bücher werden ihren Käufer auch in der Bucht finden; in dieser "seichten" Bucht werden mittlerweile gesuchte Bücher für einen anständigen Erlös vertickt.



Parallel evt. https://www.zvab.com/


Neben Williamson´s Salar sollte auch Laikan der Lachs von Josef Wenter gegengelesen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*



bacalo schrieb:


> Gute Bücher werden ihren Käufer auch in der Bucht finden; in dieser "seichten" Bucht werden mittlerweile gesuchte Bücher für einen anständigen Erlös vertickt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke,  mit der seichten Bucht meinst du die ebay kleinazeigen nehre ich an?

Zvab kenne ich wohl als Käufer,  an den Verkauf dort habe ich nie gedacht. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## sepplist (24. August 2022)

Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> *AW: Alte Angelbücher - ein bisschen (N)ostalgie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, "Geschichten aus der Fischerhütte" und
"Im Zauber des Fischwassers" gehören zum Besten! Und Esox, der Räuber vom Waldsee...

HG aus Chemnitz


----------



## sepplist (24. August 2022)

Hier mein kleiner Überblick zu den alten Angelbüchern, auch von Wolfgang Zeiske:


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2022)

Sehr schön.


----------



## sepplist (24. August 2022)

danke


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr schön.


danke Dir! Lese z.Z. alle alten Jahrgänge DAV (DDR), bin ja seit 1963 Mitglied...
HG


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. August 2022)

Habe seit ca. 4 Wochen dieses Buch,





ist zwar mit 26 Jahren nicht ganz so alt, aber echt interessant geschrieben. Und zum Mitnehmen für einen Euro konnte ich es schlecht liegenlassen.


----------



## sepplist (24. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 4 Wochen dieses Buch,
> Anhang anzeigen 415992
> 
> ist zwar mit 26 Jahren nicht ganz so alt, aber echt interessant geschrieben. Und zum Mitnehmen für einen Euro konnte ich es schlecht liegenlassen.


Kenne ich noch nicht! Deswegen bin ich ich (wieder) im Forum, es gibt immer wieder tolle Tips!!! Danke  Ich suche das mal in der Bucht + bei ZVAB...
HG aus Chemnitz


----------



## sepplist (24. August 2022)

Bestellt bei ZBAV...
Freue mich  
danke, Hecht100+


----------



## eiszeit (24. August 2022)

sepplist schrieb:


> Hier mein kleiner Überblick zu den alten Angelbüchern, auch von Wolfgang Zeiske:


Super


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. August 2022)

Das Problem bei Büchern und Zeitschriften ist ja die Lagerung,  da kommt dann so ein Ikea-Regal doch an seine Grenzen. Und natürlich auch der Sammler durch seine Frau.


----------



## sepplist (24. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Büchern und Zeitschriften ist ja die Lagerung,  da kommt dann so ein Ikea-Regal doch an seine Grenzen. Und natürlich auch der Sammler durch seine Frau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, diese Probleme haben wir alle! Inzwischen freut sich aber meine Frau sogar, dass ich damals nichts mehr entsorgt habe (nur das, was die Flut unwiederbringlich zerstört hatten...).


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. August 2022)

Sehr schön! Mein Lieblingsbuch als Kind und auch heute ist von Leo Walmsley : "Im Anglerparadies" aus dem Englischen übersetzt. Dann habe ich noch von Erich Kloss: "Der junge Sportfischer" wo die Gerätebesprechung bzw. - empfehlungen schon Anfang der 80er Jahre veraltet war.... 

Ich besitze noch die 3 Bücher vom "Blinker" : Die beiden Fischlexikons und das Köderlexikon "Naturköder". Die waren am Anfang meiner Anglerkarriere oft sehr hilfreich! 

Mir gefallen alte Angelbücher aus den 60er Jahren, weil da oft schöne Zeichnungen und alte Angelwerbung enthalten war! 

Wo wir so schön in Erinnerungen schwelgen: Habe in den frühen 80er Jahren auf DDR 1 mal einen TV-Beitrag über das Angeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder im Winter gesehen, das war richtig toll! Dann kam mal der Film: "Die goldenen Aale" eine Tschechische Produktion Ende der 70er Jahre. Wirklich sehr sehenswert! Nur leider kam in den letzten 25 Jahren keine Wiederholung... 

Aalfang am hellichten Tage, mit einfachster Ausrüstung aus einem Fluß in großer Stückzahl und keine kleinen! Weiß jemand, obs von diesem Film ne DVD oder ein Buch gibt? Vielleicht wurde ein Buch verfilmt....


----------



## Peter117 (24. August 2022)

sepplist Du hast auch Dein eigenes Buch geschrieben - stark...
Geht's da auch ums Fischen? Angelgeschichten?

Die gab's dieses Jahr zum Geburtstag... 
Kann man ja nie genug von haben...


----------



## sepplist (25. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> sepplist Du hast auch Dein eigenes Buch geschrieben - stark...
> Geht's da auch ums Fischen? Angelgeschichten?
> 
> Die gab's dieses Jahr zum Geburtstag...
> ...


danke, Peter117 - diese oberen 2 Bücher kenne ich noch nicht! Bestelle ich auch gleich- das sind super Tips hier... 
Und ja, ich habe ein eigenes Buch geschrieben, allerdings ist das kein Angelbuch, aber es geht da auch ums Fischen, sind immer wieder ein paar Angelgeschichten drin (Kapitaler Aal, Hechtfang, viele Naturschilderungen, Wasser, Wehre, Schleusen, Boot, paddeln...) und dazu die wunderbaren Bilder meines Freundes, dem Bildermaler Olaf Ulbricht.. Ich poste das dann mal.
HG


----------



## sepplist (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Mein Lieblingsbuch als Kind und auch heute ist von Leo Walmsley : "Im Anglerparadies" aus dem Englischen übersetzt. Dann habe ich noch von Erich Kloss: "Der junge Sportfischer" wo die Gerätebesprechung bzw. - empfehlungen schon Anfang der 80er Jahre veraltet war....
> 
> Ich besitze noch die 3 Bücher vom "Blinker" : Die beiden Fischlexikons und das Köderlexikon "Naturköder". Die waren am Anfang meiner Anglerkarriere oft sehr hilfreich!
> 
> ...


Danke für den schönen Beitrag, Der mit dem Fisch tanzt !!! 
Ganz genau, mir gefallen besonders alte Angelbücher aus den 50-er + 60er Jahren, weil da oft schöne Zeichnungen und alte Angelwerbung enthalten war!
Den Film: "Die goldenen Aale" (Tschechische Produktion Ende der 70er Jahre) habe ich auch ganz begeistert gesehen, da bin ich noch auf der Suche bei meinen tschech. Freunden! Ich informiere hier, sobald ich die dt. Fassung habe.
HG


----------



## sepplist (25. August 2022)

danke, Peter117 - hier das eigenes Buch, allerdings ist das kein Angelbuch, aber es geht da auch ums Fischen, s.b.o.) und dazu die wunderbaren Bilder meines Freundes, dem Bildermaler Olaf Ulbricht.. Ich poste das hier mal (hoffe, dass kommt nicht negativ an).
HG
PS: kann dann erstmal nicht antworten, muß heute zur Arbeit nach Annaberg, ins Erzgebirge


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. August 2022)

sepplist schrieb:


> weil da oft schöne Zeichnungen und alte Angelwerbung enthalten war!


Da könnte ich noch das Buch  "Die Fische" von J.R.Norman erwähnen, Verlag P.Parey in der deutschen Übersetzung, 450 Seiten, 21 Abbildungen auf Tafeln und mit 393 Zeichnungen von W.P.C.Tenison. Es ist eine Naturgeschichte für Sport- und Berufsfischer, Aquarianer, Biologen und Naturfreunde.


----------



## sepplist (25. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da könnte ich noch das Buch  "Die Fische" von J.R.Norman erwähnen, Verlag P.Parey in der deutschen Übersetzung, 450 Seiten, 21 Abbildungen auf Tafeln und mit 393 Zeichnungen von W.P.C.Tenison. Es ist eine Naturgeschichte für Sport- und Berufsfischer, Aquarianer, Biologen und Naturfreunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke ❤, ich bin überwältigt! Die Schwarmintelligenz hier ist überwältigend...


----------



## Peter117 (25. August 2022)

sepplist  Vielleicht magst Du mal einen Auszug aus Deinem Buch posten - das Copyright liegt doch hoffentlich bei Dir, oder?
Ich würde mich freuen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> sepplist  Vielleicht magst Du mal einen Auszug aus Deinem Buch posten - das Copyright liegt doch hoffentlich bei Dir, oder?
> Ich würde mich freuen...



Macht das mal bitte per PN.
Könnte sonst als ungehmigte Werbung gewertet werden.
Danke.


----------



## sepplist (26. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> sepplist  Vielleicht magst Du mal einen Auszug aus Deinem Buch posten - das Copyright liegt doch hoffentlich bei Dir, oder?
> Ich würde mich freuen...


ja, klar - ich bin das


----------



## sepplist (26. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Macht das mal bitte per PN.
> Könnte sonst als ungehmigte Werbung gewertet werden.
> Danke.


oh, danke! Wußte ich nicht...
HG


----------



## sepplist (26. August 2022)

Noch eine Frage: Gibt es im Forum hier schon das Thema "Angeln mit Enkel"? Ich bin ja mit meinen 65 Jahren ein glücklicher, angelnder Großvater und angle mit meinem Enkel, seit dieser 6 Jahre jung wurde...
HG aus Sachsen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2022)

Ich glaub nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. August 2022)

sepplist schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Gibt es im Forum hier schon das Thema "Angeln mit Enkel"? Ich bin ja mit meinen 65 Jahren ein glücklicher, angelnder Großvater und angle mit meinem Enkel, seit dieser 6 Jahre jung wurde...
> HG aus Sachsen


Kommt manchmal in einzelnen Threads vor,  aber speziell nur dieses Thema wäre mir nicht bekannt. Aber was nicht ist,  du hast alle Möglichkeiten.


----------



## sepplist (26. August 2022)

danke


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (13. November 2022)

Gestern war ich mit der Familie auf dem Bücherflomarkt und habe diese drei Werke erstanden nicht unbedingt Antiquitäten doch das jüngste hat auch schon 20Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## ragbar (14. November 2022)

Am geilsten ist ja "Experten packen aus" beim Blinker-Buch,hab ich auch noch da.
Das war mal ne Ansage.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. November 2022)

An Blinker-Büchern hab ich auch noch einige, die habe ich in den frühen 80ern mit 12, 13 und 14 Jahren geschenkt bekommen. Leider fehlt beim Fischbilderlexikon 1 der Schutzumschlag, glaube, da war ein Aalkopf drauf.
Das Buch: Im Anglerparadies  habe ich mir als Jung Angler x-mal in der Bücherei ausgeliehen und nach 40 Jahren hab ich es mit eurer Hilfe wieder im Regal stehen!


----------



## ragbar (15. November 2022)

Das obere "Meeresfische", half mir als Heranwachsender an vielen Wochenendnachmittagen im November,Dezember,Januar bis April (und ich wieder angeln konnte) die Langeweile zu vertreiben,in dem ich die Gerätezusammenstellungen auf den Fotos mit meinem Zeug nachstellte und mich daran erfreute.
Ich hab heute noch die Echtglasperlen und die langschenkligen goldenen Öhrhaken,(sone Rutenkombi in Glasfaser und ne Quick hatte ich auch) von dem Schollenfoto hier rumliegen. 
Mein Vater nannte mich dafür "Fetischist". Hab nicht verstanden,was das war,Smartphone+ Gockel gabs nicht.

Nachschlagen im Lexikon ergab,daß jemand,der Fetische betreibt,dann also schon auch irgendwie "erkrankt" sei.
#tackleerotik


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2022)

1964


----------

